# Works written for chamber orchestra



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm searching for works written for chamber orchestra including: 4 Vn I, 4 Vn II, 2 Vl, 2 Vc, Cb. I guess it's standard combination (?). It would be great if there would be few solos with some of those instruments or additional one. 

If it matters, I prefer works which could show me how to build harmonies and stuff with mentioned crew.


----------

